# My favorite store in the mall is...



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Williams-Sonoma.

Yours?


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

The DVD store. Nothing better than buying a 2 hour escape.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Nordstroms


----------



## andy b. (Mar 18, 2010)

Cinnabon. There really isn't any other reason for me to go to the mall. They rarely have stores with anything my size, the prices aren't any better than online, and I don't have to deal with more than two complaining children if I stay home. Plus, I can shop half-naked at home if I want.

Andy B.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I like malls a lot, so it'd be hard for me to pick an absolute favorite. But I do like Nordstrom and Brooks Brothers for clothes, Neiman Marcus for browsing, Apple for electronics, Borders for books and either Williams-Sonoma or Sur La Table for kitchenware.


----------



## realbrineshrimp (Jun 28, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Cinnabon. There really isn't any other reason for me to go to the mall. They rarely have stores with anything my size, the prices aren't any better than online, and I don't have to deal with more than two complaining children if I stay home. Plus, I can shop half-naked at home if I want.
> 
> Andy B.


The food court definitely wins - I always know I can get something both affordable and tasty


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

My favourite is the shop which sells beer. There is also Demandor, a menswear shop which isn't too bad, mainly because this is one place where I can get gear which fits me. The name always amuses me because it's just a misspelling of demander.

There are other menswear stores like Fransition and Menhardum, but their stuff is always too small for me.

BTW there is no standing in line either, often I have the whole mall to myself as detailed in this thread:-
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?106081-Hangzhou-Outlet-The-lonely-shopping-mall.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

HMV and perhaps a Sony Galleria for me this side of the pond.... None of the malls here have clothing I'd be even remotely interested in.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

The bookshop and the sports shops.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't been to the mall in quite some time but I would have to say The Food Court,Toy Place and Bookstore.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Hands down, it would be the Book store...I feel like a kid on Christmas Eve, every time I walk into the book store!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

ZachGranstrom said:


> Nordstroms


The only decent department store left in DC Metro. 

In Philly Metro area some 30 years ago, Wanamakers, Hamburger Mullins (Men's clothier) and Hanover shoe stores where favorites of mine.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

Sox Appeal (they only carry socks)
Nordstrom's Rack
Nordstrom's
Field of Dreams
Vans
Frederick's of Hollywood
Victoria's Secret


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

JJR512 said:


> Williams-Sonoma.


Isn't that like a place that sells pots and pans and stuff? And that's your favorite store? Sigh.

Mine would be more of a kiosk in the walk-way where you sit and a woman draws you in kind of a cartoony way and all the people passing by stop and look at you and then look at the picture and then give you the finger and you get up all ashamed and skulk off toward The Sea Shack, which is just past Chess King (the mall is somewhat dated up here), and drown your sorrows in a big ol' lobster smoothie, which is pricey, like $35, but you get to keep the busted blender as a souvenir.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Lots of good ideas here, so I'll just add one that hasn't been said:

Ralph Lauren (Short Hills Mall)


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Isn't that like a place that sells pots and pans and stuff? And that's your favorite store? Sigh.


Yes, they sell pots and pans and stuff. And yes, that's my favorite store. Note that I said "favorite store", not "favorite clothing store". Williams-Sonoma is my overall favorite; I also enjoy the Apple Store and Nordstrom, and a few others.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

Victoria's Secret.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

andy b. said:


> Cinnabon. There really isn't any other reason for me to go to the mall. They rarely have stores with anything my size, the prices aren't any better than online, and I don't have to deal with more than two complaining children if I stay home. Plus, I can shop half-naked at home if I want.
> 
> Andy B.


Ohh.. Toss on an Orange Julius while chowing one down, and we're in business.


----------



## PatentLawyerNYC (Sep 21, 2007)

Apatheticviews said:


> Ohh.. Toss on an Orange Julius while chowing one down, and we're in business.


Don't forget your insulin shot, too!


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm with JJR512: Williams-Sonoma. For clothes, I usually check out Lord & Taylor for Allen Edmonds, Polo and Jack Victor stuff.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

harvey_birdman said:


> Victoria's Secret.


What guy doesn't like Victoria's Secret?


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

hmmmm...good question...There are several malls that I frequent, so I guess it depends on which one...

Sunvalle and Stoneridge (The "Ghetto" malls) - Finishline or champs (What can I say? I'm a sneaker junkie)

Broadway Plaza (the ghetto mall that likes to pretend it's fancy) - Meh...Nordies I guess, I used to like Daskalos, but once you have like 20 suits it gets to be a whole lot of the same...

Stanford (My favorite in the Area) - Neimans (Even if when I dont buy anything, it's still alot of fun to see what's available)

and Union Square (Not a mall, I know, but still just about the best shopping area in the bay) - Niketown (the sneaker junkie thing)


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Sbarro's :aportnoy:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


> Sbarro's :aportnoy:


Yeah,they have good pizza but the prices are quite expensive.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

Howard said:


> Yeah,they have good pizza but the prices are quite expensive.


Really?! Here in Florida they have very reasonable prices. Also, I remember trying the one at JFK, it was also reasonably priced. I haven't been there since last year, maybe they've increased the prices.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I loath malls, and nowadays there's increasingly little reason to go to them, but I do go see movies at Phipps Plaza in Atlanta. So my answer would be "the theater".

I seldom shop there (except to buy frames - they have a great optician there) but I always visit the cars local luxury dealers have on display there - currently they have an Aston Martin Vantage, a Lamborghini Gallardo, a Bentley Supersports, a Bentley Arnage, and a Maserati Granturismo.

I'm quite seriously tempted by the Aston...

DH


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

camorristi said:


> Really?! Here in Florida they have very reasonable prices. Also, I remember trying the one at JFK, it was also reasonably priced. I haven't been there since last year, maybe they've increased the prices.


I think most slices range from $2.50-3 dollars a slice.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

You'd have to pay me to go to one. The last time I went near one was about 4 years ago. Never again.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

I find that most healthy malls offer a pretty consistent experience wherever you go. Lifestyle centers, on the other hand, can either be really fun or entirely pointless depending on the layout and tenant mix.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

"Lifestyle center"? I don't believe I'm familiar with that concept; do explain, please.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chouan said:


> You'd have to pay me to go to one. The last time I went near one was about 4 years ago. Never again.


Why? What happened?


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

JJR512 said:


> "Lifestyle center"? I don't believe I'm familiar with that concept; do explain, please.


 About 15 years ago, developers Poag & McEwan opened a shopping center in suburban Memphis that featured stores typically found in enclosed malls in a strip mall-type setting with better than average decorative elements and architecture. The center was a sucess, the concept spread, and it became the preferred style of new and remodeled retail center, surpassing malls in the early to mid '00s.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Howard said:


> Why? What happened?


Nothing in particular, I just didn't enjoy being in the company of a crowd of gormless cretins, wandering around in a haze of mindless consumerism. If I want to buy something I'll go to one of the towns local to me, Cambridge, Ely, Newmarket or Bury St.Edmunds, and look in real independent shops for what I want, and walk on pavements, and find a decent restaurant for lunch, like Maison Bleue in Bury, for example, rather than follow the crowd of chavs that one finds in malls, who seem to find going to a mall an activity in itself.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Chouan said:


> Nothing in particular, I just didn't enjoy being in the company of a crowd of gormless cretins, wandering around in a haze of mindless consumerism. If I want to buy something I'll go to one of the towns local to me, Cambridge, Ely, Newmarket or Bury St.Edmunds, and look in real independent shops for what I want, and walk on pavements, and find a decent restaurant for lunch, like Maison Bleue in Bury, for example, rather than follow the crowd of chavs that one finds in malls, who seem to find going to a mall an activity in itself.


I know what you mean,I don't like going to malls anymore myself.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Chouan said:


> ...who seem to find going to a mall an activity in itself.


Judging by the people I know who like to "go to the mall", it sounds like you like to do what you do just as much as they like to do what they do. In other words: Same thing, different setting.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> Judging by the people I know who like to "go to the mall", it sounds like you like to do what you do just as much as they like to do what they do. In other words: Same thing, different setting.


Well, there's going to the mall, then there's Ridgemont High going to the mall!!


----------

